# Texaco Petrolifera SA - Spain Employment



## LRinglespaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

I was offered an employment contract from Texaco Petrolifera SA - Spain. Does anyone know who this is? I am curious whether this is valid.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LRinglespaugh said:


> I was offered an employment contract from Texaco Petrolifera SA - Spain. Does anyone know who this is? I am curious whether this is valid.


go to this link

TEXACO PETROLEUM S.A Complaints - About Offer Letter

You will find that this claims offers of employment by these people is a scam

Veronica


----------



## LRinglespaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thanks, Veronica*

Thanks, Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am at a loss as to why people would think someone would offer them a contract of employment without an interview and then a short list and then another interview, after all if you are going overseas for a company surely they would want to make sure they are sending the best person?


----------



## LRinglespaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thanks, MaidenScotland*

Thanks, MaidenScotland, I agree


----------

